# Nascar Fans?!?!



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

anyone here a fan of Nascar? who you got at Talladega today? who do you have to win the chase?
Im a huge Gordon fan, so im going to pick him for the win today and to win the cup, even though realistically i think that Jimmie Johnson will probably win the championship yet again.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Number 18 and 20 enough said.
Toyota powered baby


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I like Tony Stewart and Dale Jr.*


----------

